# Terminus ultra pattern land raider rules



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok me and my mate have been having a big argument over the terminus ultra pattern landraiders rules. It says that '-can choose any vehicle upgrade from the
vehicle armoury', now does this include things like demolisher cannon becuase in my codex it has whirlwind multiple missile launcher and demolisher cannon in the list?
http://uk.games-workshop.com/apocalypse/datasheets/assets/terminus_ultra.pdf


----------



## The Reborn (Nov 4, 2007)

No
No
NO
No it doesn't...
I've checked.
You're wrong.
Grrr...


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

That is the mate im arguing with btw lol


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Nope sorry your mate is correct. I am almost positive that demolisher cannon or whirlwind are not vehicle upgrades.


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

but in dark angels codex it clearly puts them in the vehicle armory ?=]


----------



## The Reborn (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you.
I rest my case, Your Honour.

*gloats*

*gloats some more*


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Being in the vehicle armoury doesn't make them upgrades. You can't upgrade any vehicle with them without becoming a different vehicle.


----------



## Jase (Nov 4, 2007)

added to the fact that how much would you pay for those upgrades? cause there aren't any points costs listed.


it clearly refers to the space marine codex.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Something listed in the Armoury is not the same as being an Upgrade, I'm fairly sure.

Upgrades are little things like Searchlights, Pintle-mounted Storm-bolters, and the like.

The things that have point costs associated with them.

The Armoury just sort of describes everything...


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

yeah, i'm going to have to go with reborn on this one, whirlwind MML and demolisher cannon are _not_ vehicle upgrades, despite their place in the armory.


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

Aww man he's going to be bragging about this for some time=]


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

cerrakoth said:


> Aww man he's going to be bragging about this for some time=]


he deserves it


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

use your common sense man! for goodness sake. spirit of the game!


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

Dude if this even was true how would you fit a demolisher cannon on anyhow?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Open the assault ramp and stick it inside ;-) Whirelwind launcher has a small inner ring, it;ll fit on the rear hatch...

But seriously, no. 
The vehicle specifically references the Space Marines Armoury, not the Dark Angels Armoury.

In this case it's referring to the little box in the corner of the Armoury page (p22) which is clearly labeled 'Vehicle Upgrades'


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I agree with the majority


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

I could just imagine a Terminus Pattern Land Raider with Demolisher cannon and Whirlwind Missle Launcher on it. I feel really bad for what ever it targets..

3 TL Lascannons, 2 Lascannons, a Str 10 AP 2 Ordinance Template, and a Str 5 AP 4 Template all on the same unit... NOW THAT is hot death!


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

I actually figured out how to attach everything and all It was more just a dream as the amount of firepower coming out of it would be amazing=]


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

Bishop120 said:


> I could just imagine a Terminus Pattern Land Raider with Demolisher cannon and Whirlwind Missle Launcher on it. I feel really bad for what ever it targets..
> 
> 3 TL Lascannons, 2 Lascannons, a Str 10 AP 2 Ordinance Template, and a Str 5 AP 4 Template all on the same unit... NOW THAT is hot death!


but remember, it it rolls 3 ones it explodes!


----------

